# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Scheurtje in middenrif,moeite met eten en slikken

## J.erry

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb al jaren een scheurtje in mijn middenrif, en heb er eigenlijk nooit zoveel last van gehad. Maar de laatste maanden wordt het steeds erger. Ik heb nu nexium, dat werkt goed tegen maagzuur.

Alleen was mijn maagzuur niet mijn grootste probleem. Ook heb ik geen last van pijnen. Mijn probleem is dat ik heel slecht kan eten, en dat ik mijn eten weer uit braak. Vooral het eten doorslikken is een ramp. Meestal moet ik er een slokje water bij nemen om het alleen al weg te krijgen. Hoeveel honger ik ook heb, of wat ik eet maakt weinig uit. Als ik s'avonds (teveel) eet komt het bijna altijd retour.

Is er iemand die dit ook heeft? En zijn er eventueel nog wat tips voor?

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Jerry,

Je zou kunnen vragen of je er domperidon bij mag gebruiken aan je arts. Dit helpt tegen misselijkheid ed. . 
Je kan het in tablet vorm kopen in de apotheek en drogist en in zetpilvorm alleen in de apotheek.

----------


## J.erry

Hoi Katje,

Bedankt voor je reactie.
Ik zal het is aan mijn huisarts vragen.. Maar het probleem is een beetje dat ik me helemaal niet misselijk voel.. Ik ben nu zelf al wel iets verder.. Als ik niet te veel koffie drink heb ik er al een stuk minder last van maar dat is de ene dag ook anders dan de ander.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Jerry,

Het helpt ook ervoor dat het eten van de maag sneller naar de darmen gaat.

----------

